# goat wobbling when walking and moving slowly



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have only had my goats about a week now. I originally had my buckling separate in one of my old chicken runs (it had been reseeded ad whatnot) while we finished putting up a dividing fence between him and the does. Well we moved him in to his new pen last night. I went down this morning to feed everyone and he was laying on the ground. I had to nudge him to get up and eat his breakfast and he only ate about half of it. I put out fresh hay and he wasn't interested. I saw him poop and pee ad both were normal although he only pooped a small amount. But it was formed in pellets and he didn't seem to be in pain while peeing. He is just moving very slowly and looks very wobbly when he walks. I know the previous owner gave them their C/D T booster before I got them. He does not appear bloated to me but I am a newbie so I could be wrong. Any suggestions?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Could you get some pictures?
When was he last dewormed? Do you have whitetail deer in your area?


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

I just asked the previous owner but Im sure it was not long ago. They were very good about keeping their animals up to date. We do have deer...I have no idea what kind. I have done some searching and have read about M worm and listeria. I plan on heading to the feed store to pick up safeguard, penicillin, red cell and vitamin B. I checked his eyelids. They were pink but light so I will get the red cell for that.
This is him when I first walked into the pen this morning


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Get his temp as well...101.5-103.5 is normal range....he looks like he does not feel well...with m.worm. .he would be off balanced but eating and acting normal. With listeriosis pretty much the same at first..since he was fine last night and not well this morning...i would suspect pneumonia or worm load has taken hold. ..when was he wormed and with what?


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

ok just heard back from the previous owner. he was wormed the day I picked him up with levamisole. and before that was dewormed with cydectin

ok this sounds dumb but I don't even know how to take a rectal temp


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

To get a rectal temp, get someone to hold him or tie him. Put some type of lubricant on the end of the thermometer (vaseline works) and stick the thermometer in at least an inch. Hold it still until you have the temp.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

ok I will go do that now. I just got back from the store. I got safeguard, a tube of jump start, injectable penicillin and injectable fortified vitamin b complex with thiamin. I tried to get red cell but they only had the poultry version. Can I still give him that?

I measured his heart girth and he is approximately 56 pounds. So thats roughly 12ccs of safeguard once a day for 7 days (based on the 23 cc per 100 pound dosage that I read for deer worms).

Going to take his temp now.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

temp was 104.5 and rising. I gave him 12cc of safeguard, 2.5cc penicillin, 2.5 cc vitamin B and a dose of jump start


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most likely pneumonia...be sure to give Pen 2 times a day for best effect... 1 cc per 20# sub Q...
daily B complex while he is feeling bad..and do a follow up probiotics 3-4 hours after Pen shot and/or 3-4 days once treatment is done.

banamine will help bring his temp down..its RX 1 cc per 100# once daily fro 3 days...

best wishes


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have another doeling I bought with him as well. should I treat her with the pen too? I have heard her cough a couple times but she is acting fine.

so I should give him 2.5 cc of pen twice a day? Since I have just given it now about how many hours should I wait? And for how many days?

Should I keep up with the worming for 5 days for deer worms?

of course the one thing I didn't pick up is probios. I will get him some tonight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to treat his pen mate...both should have 1 cc per 20# 2 times a day..12 hours apart...for 5-7 days...
I would follow your gut in the worming...see how he is acting ect...with m worm..quick action is needed. ..


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I will keep treating for the M worm too. I have not heard the doeling cough since last night so I will keep an eye on her for now. Can I use to poultry cell for his anemia? from what I see it is pretty much the same the red cell


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have no idea if its good to use the poultry cell...hopefully some one will chime in...I will go read some on it...


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

ok thank you


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How much greenery could he have ingested in the pen you said had been reseeded? Is he used to fresh greenery or was he drylotted?


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

He was in a green pasture when I bought him too so it was nothing different than he was used to. I just gave him his second dose of pen and dosed the doe too. He is walking much better and I saw him grazing and drinking some. I also gave him a large syringe of water and some probios paste


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is rye grass in your field? There is also rye grass staggers.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

If there is it isn't an overwhelming amount. It's a pretty diverse pasture with grasses and weeds and trees. He seemed better tonight. Grazing alittle and a lot less wobbling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your pasture cut or tall grass?


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

Half and half


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to cut that whole area.


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh ok we might do that. A lot of it is cut though and he was in a large tall green pen before we bought him


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

well he seems to be doing better. still on the vitamin b, pen, and wormer. He gets jumpstart and probes too and a big syringe of water twice a day. He is up and walking normal and is active. but he still isn't eating


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What have you offered him to eat?


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

His normal pellets and hay. He actually ate his breakfast this morning (half a solo cup of pellets) so I think he is on the mend! Going to give him the last dose of wormer tonight and keep up his antibiotics and vitamin B at least through tomorrow. My doe is still coughing though. But she has always eaten well and otherwise seems healthy


----------

